

Google vs Bing Test - codecurve
http://bingiton.com

======
SmileyKeith
Considering Bing steals Google search results[1] this test makes me laugh. I
guess when it comes down to this debate I like and use many of the services
Google provides so I have no problem using their search engine and seeing
their ads. Also with the history they've built up using all my previous
searches I rarely have to go past the second result to find what I'm actually
looking for.

[1]: [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/microsofts-bing-
uses-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/microsofts-bing-uses-google-
search.html)

